# Biker gang attacks Range Rover and gets a surprise



## troubador (Sep 30, 2013)

A great example of why 7 or 10 rounds might not be anywhere near enough to stop a threat.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 30, 2013)

why did the dude run the bikers over in the first place?


----------



## colochine (Sep 30, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> why did the dude run the bikers over in the first place?



He got caught up in the middle of them onthe road. The bikers were out doing stunts and other dumb nig shit. The guy in the range rover was in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

I would have shot that nig nog that basked my window out then skull fucked him. Or curb stomped his ass American History X style.

Foxnews.com has a pretty detailed story.


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> why did the dude run the bikers over in the first place?



who knows what transpired in the earlier part of the video that wasn't shown for some reason.

nothing good ever happens when a mob is formed, humans are stupid enough on their own put a bunch together and things go from bad to worse.


----------



## troubador (Sep 30, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> why did the dude run the bikers over in the first place?



Well the retard on the white bike white jacket cuts in front, looks back and slams on the brakes causing the collision. If you watch closely you can see when the SUV stops and the mob gathers around that one of the bikers(maybe the same in white) appears to attempt to open the driver's side door. The guy in the SUV then attempts to flee the swarm of thugs.


----------



## troubador (Sep 30, 2013)

My other thoughts are: 
The guy in the SUV should have avoided anywhere he could have got boxed in. He should have stayed on the interstate/highway until police caught up.
He should have had the doors locked. I always have the doors locked when I'm in the car.
This video makes me want an SUV.


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, he should have stayed on the interstate!
But, Wow, what a bunch of douchebags. Apparently , they beat the drivers ass, sliced him open and sent him to the hopsital, all done in front of his wife and kids too.


----------



## troubador (Sep 30, 2013)

This story says they slashed his tires before he took off and later was on a flat in the city. I still would have tried to avoid getting boxed in.
Caught on video: Father with family in SUV chased, beaten by speed-demon bikers - U.S. News


----------



## charley (Sep 30, 2013)

You need to be careful when driving behind or around Bikes.....we all know that, if people I care about are in my car, I drive more careful !!


----------



## sneedham (Sep 30, 2013)

That is exactly why I carry, you just never know.. They would have had a hell of a surprise if they tried that with me and having my family with...Just sayin...


----------



## bigbadbobber (Oct 1, 2013)

colochine said:


> He got caught up in the middle of them onthe road. The bikers were out doing stunts and other dumb nig shit. The guy in the range rover was in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> I would have shot that nig nog that basked my window out then skull fucked him. Or curb stomped his ass American History X style.
> 
> Foxnews.com has a pretty detailed story.



This kind of shit pisses me off. . I ride my chopper all the time and yes there is some dumb fuck cagers cutting me off sometimes and ill pull up next to them and scare the living fuck out of them and make sure they notice my pussy fingering finger but I can sympathize with the range rover on this one..
I tell you what,  I always carry extra magazines with me, and as soon as that muddafucker tried to open my door I would of put 2 in his chest and 1 in his head..  this is exactly why I love my gun rights.


----------



## colochine (Oct 1, 2013)

bigbadbobber said:


> This kind of shit pisses me off. . I ride my chopper all the time and yes there is some dumb fuck cagers cutting me off sometimes and ill pull up next to them and scare the living fuck out of them and make sure they notice my pussy fingering finger but I can sympathize with the range rover on this one..
> I tell you what,  I always carry extra magazines with me, and as soon as that muddafucker tried to open my door I would of put 2 in his chest and 1 in his head..  this is exactly why I love my gun rights.



I'm glad we agree


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 1, 2013)

Where are the real bikes aka Harleys?


----------



## colochine (Oct 1, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Where are the real bikes aka Harleys?



Harley Davidson doesn't finance poor dumb nigs.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 1, 2013)

The rider on the red bike that was riding the Range Rover's ass would have gotten a big ol' brake check, the others would have gotten dumped in a couple of huge piles from a couple of swerves that would pulverize them on the median wall.  

I'm a fuckin' biker and that's what I'd do to them.  Fucking fucks are only brave when there a few dozen against one guy.  Fuck them.


----------



## troubador (Oct 1, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> The rider on the red bike that was riding the Range Rover's ass would have gotten a big ol' brake check, the others would have gotten dumped in a couple of huge piles from a couple of swerves that would pulverize them on the median wall.
> 
> I'm a fuckin' biker and that's what I'd do to them.  Fucking fucks are only brave when there a few dozen against one guy.  Fuck them.



Yeah, I wish I could give the guy a wild card to go back in time and just start mowing them down with a monster truck. 

Some cocksucker has made a facebook page calling for justice for one of the asshole bikers. I hope he gets TB in the hospital.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-For-Jay-Meezee/411664345601619


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 1, 2013)

what were they thinking?? did they really believe no one was going to get run over? lol.. mess with the bull, get the horns


----------



## bigbadbobber (Oct 1, 2013)

troubador said:


> Yeah, I wish I could give the guy a wild card to go back in time and just start mowing them down with a monster truck.
> 
> Some cocksucker has made a facebook page calling for justice for one of the asshole bikers. I hope he gets TB in the hospital.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-For-Jay-Meezee/411664345601619



I read the facebook page.. wtf, them fuckers sure make it seem like they are innocent bystanders! ! In Texas (aka "The dont fuck with me because I'm packing" state.) Those muddafuckers would be found liable for his injuries because before the rover hit tha dude, his buddies provoked the rover by threatening him and his family's lives..


----------



## the_predator (Oct 2, 2013)

I didn't know if I was watching a YouTube video or Sons of Anarchy "crotch rocket" edition. I kept waiting for Jax to make the call to shut it down.


----------



## bdeljoose (Oct 2, 2013)

I noticed a lot of brown hands in the video.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I would have exited the freeway and got them to funnel into one lane, then floored it in reverse. only douchebags drive range rovers so he probably had it coming to him


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2013)

troubador said:


> Yeah, I wish I could give the guy a wild card to go back in time and just start mowing them down with a monster truck.
> 
> Some cocksucker has made a facebook page calling for justice for one of the asshole bikers. I hope he gets TB in the hospital.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-For-Jay-Meezee/411664345601619





I heard on the news that one of the riders is in a coma and probably paralyzed. I laughed when I heard that. Every other person involved in the harassment of the guy in the vehicle should be charged with manslaughter if the guy dies since they are the ones that caused it.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 2, 2013)

I ride rice so fuck half of you
I like bikes that actually run

I woulda run all of them the fuck over in the RR about the second one approached the drivers side door...and if chased down I would have drove that fucker on the rim till they fell off if need be.

I hope the guy that got ran over never walks again and his wife and mother that are crying for "justice" get fucking MRSA of the lungs in the hospital


----------



## SheriV (Oct 2, 2013)

attack somebody in front of his wife and two yr old like that

I hope a tractor trailer takes out the rest of the dumb fucks on the highway


----------



## bigbadbobber (Oct 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> attack somebody in front of his wife and two yr old like that
> 
> I hope a tractor trailer takes out the rest of the dumb fucks on the highway



^^^ I like your style..  so true, a man can handle a lot.. but fuck with his family and its on!! Imo them fuckers got off easy.. because if it was someone else, there would of been more muddafuckers in the hospital.. you would save the shooting range fees and just use them fuckers as target practice..


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 2, 2013)

They said the biker that was paralyzed was walking over to the biker who got bumped to make sure he was OK. Not sure if that's true but I can't blame the SUV driver for getting spooked and driving off.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 2, 2013)

if you look around a little bit on the interwebs heavy...there is a suggestion this is a game this particular gang plays to essentially mug people
they stage an accident, get a high end vehicle to stop because of the accident then demand money
whether that is true or not I have no idea

I knew an all puerto rican rice rocket bike gang (I know a ton of bikers, both rice and harley) ...they ran drugs on the bikes but they never screwed with other motorists like this
I don't blame the guy that got spooked and bolted in the slightest
it is your divine right to protect your family


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> They said the biker that was paralyzed was walking over to the biker who got bumped to make sure he was OK. .




At that point, wasn't the driver's tires already being slashed and windows and doors dented in? The Rover driver's door was forcible opened. Also, wasn't the rider who got bumped the person who started this whole ordeal? 

So...      

Mieses stops to check on a rider who break checked a fucking Range Rover causing an accident. While Mieses is checking on douchebag, all of douchebag's friends are attacking a familie's car and threatening their life. Family's dad flees the attack and runs over Mieses in the process.

Yep, I am pretty sure that I don't give a fuck about Mieses. Even if he isn't guilty of being a douchbag, he is guilty by association, and can only blame his douchebag friends for his misfortune.


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2013)

I would not hesitate for a second to end the life of any and EVERY one of those bikers, had I been In that mans shoes


----------



## CG (Oct 2, 2013)

Also, that same day 15 members of their crew were arrested, and about 55-60 bikes were impounded. Last year the same crew shut down Times Square illegally and had their own stunt riding exhibition.


----------



## the_predator (Oct 2, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> Also, that same day 15 members of their crew were arrested, and about 55-60 bikes were impounded. Last year the same crew shut down Times Square illegally and had their own stunt riding exhibition.


^Now see, why don't the crazies that go into schools or other places to kill people then kill themselves or "suicide by cop" just go into a crowd like these bikers and start executing them? Oh right, forget it, most of them are pussies that pray on the helpless and innocent. Sometimes I wish there was a "real life punisher" to take care of people like these bikers and other sick fucks.  You know, if I had enough tren and enough weapons, maybe, just maybe...


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 2, 2013)

KelJu said:


> At that point, wasn't the driver's tires already being slashed and windows and doors dented in? The Rover driver's door was forcible opened. Also, wasn't the rider who got bumped the person who started this whole ordeal?
> 
> So...
> 
> ...



I would have done the same thing except at the end I would have thrown it in reverse and took out a few more. Then stepped out with my .40 cal to see who wanted some.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I would have done the same thing except at the end I would have thrown it in reverse and took out a few more. Then stepped out with my .40 cal to see who wanted some.


Clint Eastwood approves this comment


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2013)

Video doesnt tell the whole story yes the bikers where doing stunts and shit owell. The range rover clipped one of the bikers and the dirver didnt get out of the car (he was probably scared with that many bikers lol) anyway the range rover took off running over multible bikers and bikes. They chased him down and several minutes later cornered him and destroyed his car. yeah he was in the wrong place at the wrong time but if he got out of the car and talked to the guy he clipped like a man im sure non of this would have happened instead he took off running multple people over. hes lucky they didnt kill him


----------



## LAM (Oct 2, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> Video doesnt tell the whole story yes the bikers where doing stunts and shit owell. The range rover clipped one of the bikers and the dirver didnt get out of the car (he was probably scared with that many bikers lol) anyway the range rover took off running over multible bikers and bikes. They chased him down and several minutes later cornered him and destroyed his car. yeah he was in the wrong place at the wrong time but if he got out of the car and talked to the guy he clipped like a man im sure non of this would have happened instead he took off running multple people over. hes lucky they didnt kill him



Range Rovers are tough as hell, he should have stayed in it and run over about a hundred of them.   those people have no right to take over a public road and endanger the general public because they have small dicks.


----------



## bigbadbobber (Oct 2, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> Video doesnt tell the whole story yes the bikers where doing stunts and shit owell. The range rover clipped one of the bikers and the dirver didnt get out of the car (he was probably scared with that many bikers lol) anyway the range rover took off running over multible bikers and bikes. They chased him down and several minutes later cornered him and destroyed his car. yeah he was in the wrong place at the wrong time but if he got out of the car and talked to the guy he clipped like a man im sure non of this would have happened instead he took off running multple people over. hes lucky they didnt kill him



They didnt just destroy his car, they left him with two black eyes , and stitches at the hospital.. fuck that.. the bikers got lucky the dad wasnt carrying a pistol or else it would of been a different story..  what's next???? Let me guess, riots and that dude with the funny bowtie making a tv appearance with the bikers family.. WTF...


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I would have done the same thing except at the end I would have thrown it in reverse and took out a few more. Then stepped out with my .40 cal to see who wanted some.



Yep, John Conner alright.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 2, 2013)

would have done the country or at least that area a great service if he had ran everyone of those fuckers over


----------



## Z82 (Oct 2, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> Video doesnt tell the whole story yes the bikers where doing stunts and shit owell. The range rover clipped one of the bikers and the dirver didnt get out of the car (he was probably scared with that many bikers lol) anyway the range rover took off running over multible bikers and bikes. They chased him down and several minutes later cornered him and destroyed his car. yeah he was in the wrong place at the wrong time but if he got out of the car and talked to the guy he clipped like a man im sure non of this would have happened instead he took off running multple people over. hes lucky they didnt kill him



It shows him clipping the biker. And the biker did it on purpose. I would have been smashing bodies into the center divider,  and running over them like speed bumps @ 50mph+. ESPECIALLY IF MY FAMILY WAS IN THERE!


----------



## SheriV (Oct 2, 2013)

he BARELY clipped the guy even by MC vs SUV standards

the asshole on the fucking bike did it on purpose 
the guy on the suv did stop and the bikers went after him..I believe in one news report one of the guys smashed his windshield with their helmet
I hope the guy that wound up paralyzed can't use his dick either



I;ve got buddies that stunt ride. I can pop wheelies, rolling endos and stoppies..big fucking deal it doesn't give me or anyone else the right to endanger other motorists around me and its not even about a buncha guys out riding having fun. These assholes are looking for trouble and they found it.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 2, 2013)

what gives these assbaskets the right to run a 300lb potential projectile into on coming traffic

Deleted Videos Show Asshat Bikers Before Range Rover Attack


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 2, 2013)

i bet that fucker feeling retarded right about now for recording it all


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 2, 2013)

SheriV said:


> what gives these assbaskets the right to run a 300lb potential projectile into on coming traffic
> 
> Deleted Videos Show Asshat Bikers Before Range Rover Attack



I would have mowed him down and then sued him for the expense of cleaning his blood off my bumper


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2013)

I watched the entire vid and I do not see how they got a surprise? The driver of that Range Rover was a fucking pussy!


----------



## bigbadbobber (Oct 2, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> i bet that fucker feeling retarded right about now for recording it all



I'm sure the bowtie activist instructed him to take down all the youtube videos, that's why they are being removed.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 2, 2013)

oh yeah, totally...but someone else already downloaded em so they're all over the interwebs already

theyre all punks


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Oct 2, 2013)

loll shit i have a copy to, i downloaded them


----------



## Curt James (Oct 2, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> The rider on the red bike that was riding the Range Rover's ass would have gotten a big ol' brake check,* the others would have gotten dumped in a couple of huge piles *from a couple of swerves that would pulverize them on the median wall.



This.

Massive Bike Pile Up - YouTube

And I'm a rider as well.


----------



## troubador (Oct 2, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> Video doesnt tell the whole story yes the bikers where doing stunts and shit owell. The range rover clipped one of the bikers and the dirver didnt get out of the car



The biker caused the accident by intentionally cutting in front of the RR and brake checking him. I'm fairly certain the biker was legally liable for the initial accident. The RR driver has no obligation to exit the vehicle...like a man. If you watch closely you can see one of the bikers try to yank open the door just before the RR escapes the horde of assholes.


----------



## troubador (Oct 2, 2013)

Prince said:


> I watched the entire vid and I do not see how they got a surprise?



Maybe when the Range Rover monster trucked their bikes.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2013)

troubador said:


> Maybe when the Range Rover monster trucked their bikes.



Oh yeah that it is how it happened! Lol


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 3, 2013)

Prince said:


> I watched the entire vid and I do not see how they got a surprise? The driver of that Range Rover was a fucking pussy!



How is he a pussy?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I ride rice so fuck half of you
> I like bikes that actually run





SheriV said:


> I can pop wheelies, rolling endos and stoppies..big fucking deal



Oh.....I think I'm in love....


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> Video doesnt tell the whole story yes the bikers where doing stunts and shit owell. The range rover clipped one of the bikers and the dirver didnt get out of the car (he was probably scared with that many bikers lol) anyway the range rover took off running over multible bikers and bikes. They chased him down and several minutes later cornered him and destroyed his car. yeah he was in the wrong place at the wrong time but if he got out of the car and talked to the guy he clipped like a man im sure non of this would have happened instead he took off running multple people over. hes lucky they didnt kill him



The video tells more than you observed. Your interpretation of the events is wrong.


----------



## Z82 (Oct 3, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> How is he a pussy?



Cause he only hurt one ot two of them instead of trying to flatten all or most of them.


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 3, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Cause he only hurt one ot two of them instead of trying to flatten all or most of them.



Z, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 3, 2013)

bigbadbobber said:


> They didnt just destroy his car, they left him with two black eyes , and stitches at the hospital.. fuck that.. the bikers got lucky the dad wasnt carrying a pistol or else it would of been a different story..  what's next???? Let me guess, riots and that dude with the funny bowtie making a tv appearance with the bikers family.. WTF...


thats not the piont im not saying the bikers are right but the guy he ran over is paralyzed now. the guy he hit was the only one to originally walk up to the car in a NON threatening manner. yeah he was probably spooked becuase everyone else stopped but he had no reason to run those guys over. the bikers where riding like idiots so what that doesnt give this guy a right to run them over. he should of pulled over and called the cops not kept driving in the middle of them. On the same note if you hit my best friend in you truck and cuase him to be paralized i will draw my weaping and light you up. BOTH parties where wrong but the range rover is JUST as much as fualt imo as the bikers. if they charge the bikers which by all means they should this guy should be charged as well. if youer scared of bikers then why the hell are you driving in the middle of 400 of them? pull over and let them pass.


----------



## Z82 (Oct 3, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> thats not the piont im not saying the bikers are right but the guy he ran over is paralyzed now. the guy he hit was the only one to originally walk up to the car in a NON threatening manner. yeah he was probably spooked becuase everyone else stopped but he had no reason to run those guys over. the bikers where riding like idiots so what that doesnt give this guy a right to run them over. he should of pulled over and called the cops not kept driving in the middle of them. On the same note if you hit my best friend in you truck and cuase him to be paralized i will draw my weaping and light you up. BOTH parties where wrong but the range rover is JUST as much as fualt imo as the bikers. if they charge the bikers which by all means they should this guy should be charged as well. if youer scared of bikers then why the hell are you driving in the middle of 400 of them? pull over and let them pass.



Sorry bro but everything you just said is bullshit. They mobbed him and boxed him in in a matter of seconds. Its either kill or be killed at this point. Especially when it comes to a man protecting his family.  He had no choice.

Let me see hmmmmm..... 

A- sit here and get my tires slashed, car dented and windows bashed. Have me and my family violated, hurt and or killed?

B- run over anything dumb enough to stand in front of my large SUV?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 3, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> thats not the piont im not saying the bikers are right but the guy he ran over is paralyzed now. the guy he hit was the only one to originally walk up to the car in a NON threatening manner. yeah he was probably spooked becuase everyone else stopped but he had no reason to run those guys over. the bikers where riding like idiots so what that doesnt give this guy a right to run them over. he should of pulled over and called the cops not kept driving in the middle of them. On the same note if you hit my best friend in you truck and cuase him to be paralized i will draw my weaping and light you up. BOTH parties where wrong but the range rover is JUST as much as fualt imo as the bikers. if they charge the bikers which by all means they should this guy should be charged as well. if youer scared of bikers then why the hell are you driving in the middle of 400 of them? pull over and let them pass.




Wow, you're a complete idiot.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 3, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> thats not the piont im not saying the bikers are right but the guy he ran over is paralyzed now. the guy he hit was the only one to originally walk up to the car in a NON threatening manner. yeah he was probably spooked becuase everyone else stopped but he had no reason to run those guys over. the bikers where riding like idiots so what that doesnt give this guy a right to run them over. he should of pulled over and called the cops not kept driving in the middle of them. On the same note if you hit my best friend in you truck and cuase him to be paralized i will draw my weaping and light you up. BOTH parties where wrong but the range rover is JUST as much as fualt imo as the bikers. if they charge the bikers which by all means they should this guy should be charged as well. if youer scared of bikers then why the hell are you driving in the middle of 400 of them? pull over and let them pass.



the bikers were the proximate cause of their friend becoming paralyzed.. if they were not harassing the SUV driver, he never would have run them over. it's like when someone robs you in your apartment and you fire off a bunch in self defense and a few of them go through the wall and kill your neighbor..the robber will be charged with your neighbors death


----------



## bigbadbobber (Oct 3, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> thats not the piont im not saying the bikers are right but the guy he ran over is paralyzed now. the guy he hit was the only one to originally walk up to the car in a NON threatening manner. yeah he was probably spooked becuase everyone else stopped but he had no reason to run those guys over. the bikers where riding like idiots so what that doesnt give this guy a right to run them over. he should of pulled over and called the cops not kept driving in the middle of them. On the same note if you hit my best friend in you truck and cuase him to be paralized i will draw my weaping and light you up. BOTH parties where wrong but the range rover is JUST as much as fualt imo as the bikers. if they charge the bikers which by all means they should this guy should be charged as well. if youer scared of bikers then why the hell are you driving in the middle of 400 of them? pull over and let them pass.



First of all.. I been in many runs and rallies. . The last run I was in was over 500 riders riding approx 50 miles.. now when you have this many riders together you need a permit and escorts to have a safe run.. these guys had non of that.. no permit, or escorts. You can clearly see that they were blocking traffic on the ramps.. these guys were looking for trouble. And the family of the guy who's in the hospital,  should go after the dumb fucks who organized this circus.. but judging by the types of bikes they were ridding I doubt they have any money. I'm sure a fatber ridding a luxury range rover looks more appealing to them..


----------



## Swiper (Oct 7, 2013)

*NYPD Investigating Off-Duty Cops' Presence at SUV Driver Attack*

Oct. 6, 2013




Two off-duty New York police officers were riding with the biker group whose members allegedly assaulted an SUV driver in New York City, and the NYPD is investigating why the cops apparently did not intervene, authorities said.
Among those off duty officers was an undercover narcotics cop who came forward to his superiors days after the incident, according to officials. He did not get involved in the beating out of fear that his cover would be blown, sources said.
The cop's identity has not been released by the NYPD. The officer's involvement was also the subject of an Internal Affairs investigation, sources said.
Another other off-duty officer riding with the group was also believed to have been nearby when the incident occurred, sources said.
*Police Release Photo of Person of Interest in Alleged SUV Driver Beating*
Investigators are also looking into reports that there were three other off-duty cops who may have been near the sport bike ride that ended with the alleged attack on Range Rover driver Alexian Lien, but were not close enough to see the incident, officials told ABC News.
Lien was driving his SUV on the West Side Highway in Manhattan with his wife and 2-year-old as part of a wedding anniversary celebration around 2 p.m. Sunday, Sept. 29, when their SUV was surrounded by the motorcyclists, who were doing an annual ride through the city, police and Lien's wife said.
The bikers tried to slow traffic and one biker cut Lien off, slowing down and leading Lien to bump into the biker, police said. The group of motorcyclists then slowed down further and surrounded the SUV, and in response Lien accelerated away from the group.
Lien's wife, Rosalyn Ng, said her husband feared for their lives when he decided to take off to get away from the group. As he sped off, Lien hit some of the motorcyclists, critically injuring one, authorities said.
Other motorcyclists chased Lien's SUV and then bashed in his windows, pulled him out of the car, and beat him, police said.
Two men seen on video committing the most violent actions at the scene are in custody.
Robert Sims, 35, who allegedly grabbed the SUV's door about five minutes into the video, turned himself in to police Friday in Brooklyn, NYPD officials said.
He faces charges of gang assault, assault and criminal possession of a weapon, police said this morning.
Sims was arrested in 1998 for possession of a loaded firearm and a samurai sword, and he served eight months in jail, police said.
Reginald Chance, 38, of Brooklyn, also surrendered to police late Friday. He allegedly was the man seen on video using his helmet to smash the driver's side window of the Range Rover before the video cut off and the alleged assault took place.
Chance's possible role in the alleged assault beyond the window smashing was not immediately clear.
He was arraigned today in Manhattan Criminal Court on charges of gang assault, assault in the first degree, criminal possession of a weapon, menacing, and criminal mischief.
His bail was set at $100,000 bond or $75,000 cash, and he was due to return to court Oct. 11.
Chance and his attorney conceded the criminal mischief charge, admitting that Chance smashed in the window of the SUV, but said they will fight all the other charges.
Chance's attorney, Gregory Watts, said Chance was not a participant in any gang assault and that his client was a victim. He asked for a separate grand jury to investigate whether Lien committed a crime by driving into other cyclists, including his client.
NYPD Investigating Off-Duty Cops' Presence at SUV Driver Attack - ABC News

The cops did nothing to stop or deescalate the situation. Too bad it wasn't one of them or both of them who got ran over.....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2013)

Swiper said:


> *NYPD Investigating Off-Duty Cops' Presence at SUV Driver Attack*
> 
> Oct. 6, 2013
> 
> ...



*^LOL, why does this not suprise me? *


----------



## KelJu (Oct 7, 2013)

Z82 said:


> A- sit here and get my tires slashed, car dented and windows bashed. Have me and my family violated, hurt and or killed?
> 
> B- run over anything dumb enough to stand in front of my large SUV?



This is it right here! These are the options that anybody with half a brain has. They were already attacking his vehicle before he fled. If anybody has information that says I am wrong, I will gladly say I am wrong. They were threatening him and his family with their bikes and dumb fucking shit. 

How many of you would put your family into a situation where their lives were at the mercy of an angry biker mob? Fuck the bikers and fuck any justice they think they are owed. They are responsible for their friends circumstances.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2013)

The article I found describes the cop as undercover, not off duty.

Biker in NYC Road Rage Assault Reginald Chance Arrested 21 Times | Fox News Insider

The fallout continues from last weekend's road rage attack in New York City, as we now learn that one of the bikers has a mile-long rap sheet.

Reginald Chance, 37, appeared this morning on the front page of the New York Post flipping the bird to cameras after his arrest on assault charges.

Chance appeared on the widely seen video smashing the driver's side window of an SUV driven by New York City father of two Alexian Lien before Lien was dragged out of his SUV and assaulted by several enraged bikers.

The incident was sparked when Lien collided with a motorcyclist, then run over another biker in his frantic bid to escape.

The Post reports that Chance had been arrested a whopping 21 times before this latest incident, including when he faced a sentence of more than 25 years behind bars for an April drug dealing charge.

A judge and the Brooklyn DA's office went easy on him though, reducing the charges and eventually letting Chance walk with 20 days of community service.

Chance's attorney argued that after Chance busted through the window, he did not participate in the ensuing beatdown and slashing of Lien. The attorney argues that the video shows Chance leaving.

In another twist in the story, an undercover detective has admitted he was there at the scene of the attack, but did not intervene because he didn't want to blow his cover.


----------



## kuankung (Oct 11, 2013)

Threatened my family, without hesitation I would do whatever it takes to protect my wife and kids. The bikers are 
lucky he didnt go expendables on their ass.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 11, 2013)

do that to my car and I will not be hesitate to pull my 1911 out and shoot. 100's of bikers and one smashing your window yeah he would be dead.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 11, 2013)

when you take driver safety you learn to keep a safe distance from other vehicles, douchebags on bikes always pass by me on the freeway barely missing my truck at high speeds. and weekly driving around LA I see them laying against the center divider. I never feel sorry for them. In fact I think they are inconsiderate for causing traffic jams if they would be safe we would all get home on time.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 11, 2013)

I watched a bike fly by my at 100+ in lay probably 2 feet from my truck he went to pass me but was coming up so fast he didn?t see the car on my right merging over and slammed against the side of the car. The shitty thing is most riders blame it on the cars, but i have seen more irresponsible riders then drivers. I have lost 4 friends because they ride like idiots. Actually have a buddy being buried today cause he was going 120 and long control.


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 11, 2013)

I have had my days of 100+mph splitting traffic up the 15 in So Cal. Ontario to Victorville in under 30 mins was awesome! I was smart enough to know when I could push it and when not to. The problem is you would get all the weekend warriors (Friday night traffic and holiday weekend riders) that had no clue what they were doing. and didn't have the experience on the bike. Then you get the cars that do not pay attention and you have a recipe for disaster. I will say that I have had to smash off a few mirrors on my travels when the cars would try to squeeze me out in the stop and go mess. But the guys in the video had that coming and the one guy should have been shot.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 11, 2013)

I just passed an accident 2 days ago on 101 northbound around balboa guy on Harley taking a nap against the center divider. guys on bikes think they are invincible. if everyone is doing 65mph and i'm merging over I don't see a guy on a bike 300 yards back splitting lanes going 90mph I don't know where bikers got the idea they have the right of way fucking morons


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 11, 2013)

Some riders are too damn stupid to know when and where to split. If you are splitting where people are merging then here is you sign...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2013)

bigbadbobber said:


> First of all.. I been in many runs and rallies. . The last run I was in was over 500 riders riding approx 50 miles.. now when you have this many riders together you need a permit and escorts to have a safe run.. these guys had non of that.. no permit, or escorts. You can clearly see that they were blocking traffic on the ramps.. these guys were looking for trouble. And the family of the guy who's in the hospital,  should go after the dumb fucks who organized this circus.. but judging by the types of bikes they were ridding I doubt they have any money. I'm sure a fatber ridding a luxury range rover looks more appealing to them..



They were blocking traffic on the green at intersections, some were on 4-wheelers which I don't think are street legal anywhere, I didn't see plates on many of those bikes, they are riding the shoulders and weaving in and out of traffic.. I guarantee less than 50% had a license to drive any kind of vehicle let alone a motorcycle license (10% of my friends who lived in NYC and Philly had a drivers license. Many had driven cars, but it's something you can live without in big cities like that....)

If I were suddenly surrounded by a swarm of bikes like that guy was, and one decided to brake check me and then his whole crew starts surrounding me and one of them slashes my tire.  I'm laying on my horn, and whoever isn't out of my way is road burger, cause my car is low, and any corpse caught underneath is staying all the way to the front door of the police station....  I ain't tough enough to take on 10-15 kids pumped up on an adrenaline rush after riding recklessly through traffic....


----------



## Curt James (Oct 11, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I just passed an accident 2 days ago on 101 northbound around *balboa *guy on Harley taking a nap against the center divider. guys on bikes think they are invincible. if everyone is doing 65mph and i'm merging over I don't see a guy on a bike 300 yards back splitting lanes going 90mph *I don't know where bikers got the idea they have the right of way* fucking morons



Not at _90 mph_, but lane splitting is legal in California.

*California Motorcyclist Safety Program*


----------



## Curt James (Oct 11, 2013)

G.Reaper said:


> Some riders are too damn stupid to* know when and where to split. *If you are splitting where people are merging then here is you sign...



This.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 11, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> thats not the piont im not saying the bikers are right but the guy he ran over is paralyzed now. the guy he hit was the only one to originally walk up to the car in a NON threatening manner. yeah he was probably spooked becuase everyone else stopped but he had no reason to run those guys over. the bikers where riding like idiots so what that doesnt give this guy a right to run them over. he should of pulled over and called the cops not kept driving in the middle of them. On the same note if you hit my best friend in you truck and cuase him to be paralized i will draw my weaping and light you up. BOTH parties where wrong but the range rover is JUST as much as fualt imo as the bikers. if they charge the bikers which by all means they should this guy should be charged as well. if youer scared of bikers then why the hell are you driving in the middle of 400 of them? pull over and let them pass.



Your assumption that the Rover could have pulled over and let them pass is wrong, I get caught up in bike runs all the time when the crotch rocket kids go for rides around the island on Saturdays and Sundays.  You don't have time to react most of the time because most of them are doing twice the speed limit, riding between lanes, on shoulders(like the motorcycle cops do all the time here), and generally being as reckless as possible thinking they own the roads.  Just a month back I was driving home from looking at an open house when  a few trucks come hauling ass on either side of me, then a few hundred feet up they lined up 3 abreast and hit their hazard lights like they were some kind of official pace cars, and then bikes just started shooting past and filling up in the widening gap as the 3 trucks slowed us behind them down from 60-50 down to 35-40, the minimum on that stretch of Hwy is 45.   I stayed behind for abnout a mile watching the bikes pop wheelies, some riders were standing on their seats and other goofy shit & shenanigans.  At no point while they were zipping passed  did an opportunity open for me to even switch lanes...


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2013)

KelJu said:


> This is it right here! These are the options that anybody with half a brain has. They were already attacking his vehicle before he fled. If anybody has information that says I am wrong, I will gladly say I am wrong. They were threatening him and his family with their bikes and dumb fucking shit.
> 
> How many of you would put your family into a situation where their lives were at the mercy of an angry biker mob? Fuck the bikers and fuck any justice they think they are owed. They are responsible for their friends circumstances.



history clearly shows that the mob is retarded, I would have run a lot more of their dumb-asses over had it been me with my family.  not many people have ever seen a huge pack of bikers like that together, it's a very uncommon event and you never know how people are going to react.   shit I'm all for me and my friends having fun but not at someone else's inconvenience, that's what selfish fuck heads do.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 11, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I just passed an accident 2 days ago on 101 northbound around balboa guy on Harley taking a nap against the center divider.


that's a weird place to take a nap


----------



## Christsean (Oct 11, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> that's a weird place to take a nap



He may have been on HGH. I have super energy one moment, narcolepsy the next. Must be the insulin spikes.


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 12, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Not at _90 mph_, but lane splitting is legal in California.
> 
> *California Motorcyclist Safety Program*



 I used to follow the CHP on motorcycles splitting at 90 a few days a week. Made it nice to follow as you knew the other cars would behave once a cop passed them


----------



## NoviceAAS (Oct 18, 2013)

I thought the driver of the Range Rover got what he deserved


----------



## bigbadbobber (Oct 18, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> I thought the driver of the Range Rover got what he deserved




Don't take this the wrong way bro but...... your an idiot..


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 18, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> I thought the driver of the Range Rover got what he deserved



quite possibly the most asinine post of 2013

negged


----------



## NoviceAAS (Oct 19, 2013)

oh well gee as long as you say "dont take this the wrong way" .     Id have dragged you out and gang beaten you too.  That vehicle was involved in an infraction down the rd, if he had dealt with it then instead of panicking there would have been none of this bullshit.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 19, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> I thought the driver of the Range Rover got what he deserved



Why?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Oct 19, 2013)

Well at the start of the video you see the motorcyclist looking back at the rover in a "what the fuck " kind of expression . Then the Rover rear ends the bike. Now people said the bike stopped short, but for the biker to have applied his brakes hard he would have had to be face forward with both hands on the bars.  
   In any case the result was an accident and the Rover needed to stop right there ,and deal with it . Instead it ran over the biker under his car and others too did he not ? Making the accident far far worse. 
   I agree the bikers were being idiots and obnoxious , I dont ride that way my self, but I assure you there have been countless times when a car has cut me off or almost run me off the road. From what I see this incident started that way then continued to escalate, till the pinacle moment of running people over.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 19, 2013)

The biker cut right in front of the SUV and slowed.  I can look over my shoulder and apply the brakes on my bike quite hard.  What isn't shown is what happened prior to this.  I'm going to guess the SUV driver probably blew the horn at one or two of them riding like idiots and the one that was hit first tried to "teach" the guy a lesson.  When the SUV first stopped someone got off his bike and tried to open the door of the SUV.  That right there is a pretty aggressive move.  When your surrounded by a couple dozen bikers what are you going to do?  Get out and see what they want?  If their intent is to kick the shit out of you what is your game plan?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 19, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> In any case the result was an accident and the Rover needed to stop right there ,and deal with it . Instead it ran over the biker under his car and others too did he not ? Making the accident far far worse.



Why do you ignorant stupid mother fuckers keep saying that shit? Nobody in their right mind would have stayed there putting their family's life at risk in a situation like that. The bikers caused the accident, and then they "attacked", WAIT, take a moment and let that word set in, "attacked" the fucking vehicle that the family was in. If I was in a situation where a guy was trying to forcibly open my car door exposing my family to an angry mob of people, then anybody in front of me is going to get run the fuck over!


----------



## Bowden (Oct 19, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> I thought the driver of the Range Rover got what he deserved



If this had happened in my state the outcome might have been different.
Here , many people carry pistols.
In my state, if someone smashes in your car window and tries to drag you out into a mob and you are in fear of loosing your life then it's likely you are going to be justified in a court of law as to using deadly force to protect yourself.
Especially if your children are in that car with you

If someone bashed in my car window with a helmet then tried to open my door and drag me out into the middle of a biker mob I would not hesitate to put a round right between their eyes.

If I had a wife and kids in that car with me then you can damn well bet that their ass would be dead meat.
Most men would think the same way as to protecting their family at any cost by any means necessary.


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have witnessed on more than one occasion, "stunt guys" stopping interstate traffic to ride wheelies, do stoppies, etc... These dudes are no different except they crossed the line of no return. I would have ran over as many as it took to get my family safe.
Especially once they trapped him and started beating his 2 yr old daughters window in.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 19, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> Well at the start of the video you see the motorcyclist looking back at the rover in a "what the fuck " kind of expression . Then the Rover rear ends the bike. Now people said the bike stopped short, but for the biker to have applied his brakes hard he would have had to be face forward with both hands on the bars.
> In any case the result was an accident and the Rover needed to stop right there ,and deal with it . Instead it ran over the biker under his car and others too did he not ? Making the accident far far worse.
> I agree the bikers were being idiots and obnoxious , I dont ride that way my self, but I assure you there have been countless times when a car has cut me off or almost run me off the road. From what I see this incident started that way then continued to escalate, till the pinacle moment of running people over.



idk what you ride but my R6 wasn't difficult to stop hard on the rear brake (only one hand needed, preferably the left ) ...getting stung in the ass by a wasp and grabbing a fistful of brake and clutch while throwing your weight forward on the other hand was a different story


----------



## troubador (Oct 19, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Why do you ignorant stupid mother fuckers keep saying that shit?



Because they're ignorant stupid mother fuckers.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Why do you ignorant stupid mother fuckers keep saying that shit? Nobody in their right mind would have stayed there putting their family's life at risk in a situation like that. The bikers caused the accident, and then they "attacked", WAIT, take a moment and let that word set in, "attacked" the fucking vehicle that the family was in. If I was in a situation where a guy was trying to forcibly open my car door exposing my family to an angry mob of people, then anybody in front of me is going to get run the fuck over!



It's beyond my comprehension, those riders were all over those lanes, the rover was maintaining a steady course, then the bike that got bumped brake checked him like an idiot.  When the rover stops the riders pretty much circle the rover like savages around a wagon train, and box him in.  If these defenders would read or watch any of the reports they would see that someone slashed the rovers tire at the first stop...with a wife and kids in the car that would put me in panic mode.  Just me in the car, I would feel threatened but hold back to see if the situation is going to escalate.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 19, 2013)

Bowden said:


> If this had happened in my state the outcome might have been different.
> Here , many people carry pistols.
> In my state, if someone smashes in your car window and tries to drag you out into a mob and you are in fear of loosing your life then it's likely you are going to be justified in a court of law as to using deadly force to protect yourself.
> Especially if your children are in that car with you
> ...



I would leave a bunch of dead mother fuckers were that to happen to me.  I'm a biker saying that.


----------



## bmw (Oct 19, 2013)

Bowden said:


> If someone bashed in my car window with a helmet then tried to open my door and drag me out into the middle of a biker mob I would not hesitate to put a round right between their eyes.




"You die first, get it? Your friends might get me in a rush, but not before I make your head into a canoe, you understand me?"


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 19, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> Well at the start of the video you see the motorcyclist looking back at the rover in a "what the fuck " kind of expression ..



how could you see his expression through the helmet?


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 20, 2013)

super mind powers oh wait...


----------



## troubador (Oct 20, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> super mind powers oh wait...



Definitely not mind powers, must be something else.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 21, 2013)

troubador said:


> Definitely not mind powers, must be something else.



Yup, I don't think a person who brings a vehicle to a sudden stop in front of another that outweighs it by at least by a few thousand pounds has much brain to support a mind...maybe just basic motor function, and some sensory control, limited communication, and thought processes...


----------

